# Info re: Second Division #6 District Company - Second World War



## thedauph (29 Mar 2020)

I'm looking for more information on my Grandfather's service during the second world war. The information I currently have is that he served as a Private (artillery gunner) with the "second division #6 District Company" and saw service in Newfoundland, England, France, Belgium, Holland and Germany from 1942 until 1946. 

I believe that "second division" is the 2nd Canadian Division but I am having trouble finding any specific information on the "#6 District Company". I'm not sure if this is identical to the 6th Field Regiment of the Royal Canadian Artillery or if it is a different unit altogether.

Appreciate any help or suggestions for further research!


----------



## 63 Delta (29 Mar 2020)

I dont have any specific information on your grandfather, and I, unfortunately, am not familiar with #6 District Company. But if you think your Grandfather fought with 2nd Division in France to Germany, you should check out map.project44.ca.

The web map is in Beta, so still rough around the edges. Alpha will launch on the 15th of April. The web map covers all the Canadian units that fought in Normandy from DDay to the end of August and includes over 3000 mapped daily positions, and every unit war diary.

Phase 2 launches May 5th and pushes the web map from September '44 to May '45 and over 24,000 daily unit positions. 

The image below is a quick snapshot to show off all the data as one blob. 

Good luck. If you can find out exactly what unit, you will be able to follow your grandfathers journey start to finish this May.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Mar 2020)

thedaugh,

You should start by requesting a copy of your grandfather's service record from Library and Archives Canada. That will confirm his unit(s) and his movements. 

http://www.bac-lac.gc.ca/eng/transparency/atippr/Pages/Access-information-military-files.aspx


----------



## exspy (29 Mar 2020)

thedauph said:
			
		

> The information I currently have is that he served as a Private (artillery gunner) with the "second division #6 District Company" and saw service in Newfoundland, England, France, Belgium, Holland and Germany from 1942 until 1946.



During the Second World War No. 6 District was the province of Nova Scotia with its headquarters in Halifax. No. 6 District Company could refer to one of several different organizations. I'm thinking he was with the company and the 2nd Division at two different times over the four years.

From where did you obtain this information? Do you have a document that you can quote from or did you hear this from family? The more information you can provide, and the sources, the better.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## airshoo (9 Jan 2021)

Thank you


----------

